# Buler Watch



## James B (May 1, 2010)

I have a Buler Century watch which isn't currently in working condition and am wondering what the value of it is, so as to decide whether to get it going again. Does anyone know roughly what it may be worth?


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Welcome to :rltb: James, it's a great place to be.

Buler watches can do quite well, look on evilbay or google and follow some of the links there. The Century was originally an auto watch from around the mid seventies, but there may have been later models. You may get a value for it in working order from evilbay, and that would help you decide. :yes:

Without knowing specifics of the exact model and movement it would be hard to put a value on the piece, any watch is only worth what someone will pay for it - and if you have two folks who want it - that helps. Note that condition is all important to collectors. A watch in an as new condition, very little wear, no scratches or cracks on the glass *(crystal) and with the box it came in plus provenance in the form of guarantee papers, receipt etc., will be worth a lot more than the same watch that's kicked around in a drawer for years and has damaged case and so on. 

HTH a bit - pictures will help in ID of your piece and someone may well volunteer an approximate value for it. :yes:


----------

